# Deutsche  telefon und marketing service



## Baerchen (20 Februar 2010)

ich habe heute von der dtms einen nichtbezahlten posten der deutschen telekom erhalten. der betrag beträgt sage und schreibe:wall::wall: *432,36€*:wall::wall:, gefordert von einem aw namens fülleborn.
das beste ist aber, dass ich noch nie einen anschluß oder der gleichen bei der telekom gehabt habe bzw habe. habe auch heute mit der telekom gesprochen, bei meinen eltern sind keine offenen rechnungen vorhanden.
wer kann mir einen rat geben ?

gruß
baerchen


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Februar 2010)

*AW: Deutsche  telefon und marketing service*

Schreib doch die dtms mal per Mail an falls du eine Adresse hast und frag mal nach wofür das sein soll.
Wenn die dir dumm kommen würde ich mal überlegen Anzeige wegen versuchten Betruges zu stellen.
Gruß Ralf


----------

